# Gurbani Kirtan #55 Gur Poore Kirpa Dhaari



## kaur-1 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #55 Gur Poore Kirpa Dhaari*

Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 621


Sorith* Guru Arjan Dev *
 soriT mhlw 5 ]
sorath mehalaa 5 ||
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:

 guir pUrY ikrpw DwrI ]
* gur poorai kirapaa dhhaaree ||*
 The Perfect Guru has granted His Grace,

 pRiB pUrI loc hmwrI ]
* prabh pooree loch hamaaree ||*
 and God has fulfilled my desire.

 kir iesnwnu igRih Awey ]
* kar eisanaan grihi aaeae ||*
 After taking my bath of purification, I returned to my home,

 And mMgl suK pwey ]1]
* anadh mangal sukh paaeae ||1||*
 and I found bliss, happiness and peace. ||1||

 sMqhu rwm nwim insqrIAY ]
* santhahu raam naam nisathareeai ||*
 O Saints, salvation comes from the Lord's Name.

 aUTq bYTq hir hir iDAweIAY Anidnu suik®qu krIAY ]1] rhwau ]
* oothath baithath har har dhhiaaeeai anadhin sukirath kareeai ||1|| rehaao ||*
 While standing up and sitting down, meditate on the Lord's Name. Night and day, do good deeds. ||1||Pause||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

